# FS: Two Eriocaulon Cinereum for Sale



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have two Eriocaulon Cinereum for sale. I am asking $3.50 each.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=120









Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there!

Can you maybe hold these two and the Japonica til Monday or Tuesday? That's when I'll be in your area to visit family...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

That isn't Cinereum.... there was also too much confusion in what Cinereum was in the states as well. Regardless of emersed or submersed growth the blades shouldn't be that wide. It looks closer to Erios in the category of Goias / Tako / Aquaticum/ 1 more kind I can't remember but here's a picture:


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

*Please explain* how your plant is cinerium? Clearly the picture you posted compared to the picture from aquatic plant central are two totally different plants. Even if the one that you have was grown emersed, the leaves shouldn't be that wide or long for that matter.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert myself. It came to the pet store labeled as Eriocaulon Cinereum. Regardless of whatever name it is supposed to be. I like the plant. It looks great in my shrimp tank.



arowana_keeper said:


> *Please explain* how your plant is cinerium? Clearly the picture you posted compared to the picture from aquatic plant central are two totally different plants. Even if the one that you have was grown emersed, the leaves shouldn't be that wide or long for that matter.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

IMHO, I see no reason why WAYNET needs to *explain himself*... errors can be made or misrepresentations by a store (thru no fault of his own) can happen.

We can see the picture that was posted and it's up to usto be able to appreciate it and decide on our own if the plant is nice enough and worth the price. Constructive comments and corrections, like that from JIANG604, is more appropriate - don't you think? :bigsmile:


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

There are over 400 varieties of eriocaulon, so anyone can make a mistake. The mistake likely originated from the plant farm, from which the wholesaler bought the plants from. The bottom line is, that it is a nice plant and relatively rare in the lower mainland. It is nice that Wayne wants to share the plant with others, at a reasonable price. Cmon shrimpkeepers and plant enthusiasts here a chance to pick up an unique plant.


----------

